# Dura-Ace R9100 or Sram Red 22??



## crfdude86 (Sep 19, 2016)

Which one do you guys believe is better and why? Deciding on which groupset to put on my new Tarmac. This bike would get ridden 75-100 miles a week. Don't want to have to do a lot of tinkering or adjusting once it's installed.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Ride them both (or the most previous version) and figure out which ergonomics you like best. The most noticeable difference is the way that Dura-Ace & SRAM Red shift (e.g., double tap for SRAM).

Both will be very reliable, so long as you keep them clean and the chain lubed, for the 75 - 100 mile / week you are talking about.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

crfdude86 said:


> *Which one do you guys believe is better and why?* Deciding on which groupset to put on my new Tarmac. This bike would get ridden 75-100 miles a week. Don't want to have to do a lot of tinkering or adjusting once it's installed.


Troll. Ban him.


----------



## crfdude86 (Sep 19, 2016)

cxwrench said:


> Troll. Ban him.


Not a troll just new to this forum. Haven't read all the rules. If I'm violating feel free to delete this post moderators.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

There are no moderators. They vanished long ago, or at least they never bother to do anything like moving or locking threads. 

How can anyone here tell you which drivetrain you'll like better? Obviously they both work great. It's totally up to you...go try 'em and see what you think.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

This is the rule:

Campagnolo wears in. Shimano wears out. SRAM breaks.

Make your choice.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

kbwh said:


> This is the rule:
> Campagnolo wears in. Shimano wears out. SRAM breaks.


^^^^^
Like gravity, this really is an indisputable law. Well put.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

If the bike is not an EPS frame go SRAM, otherwise go Shimano. The beauty of the SRAM design is it will work on any bike even if not designed to support electronic shifting. Shimano will be the more reliable long term solution. Also keep in mind that right now the only R9100 being released is mechanical only.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Agreed with : you really have to try both yourself to really know which one works best for you...weight, ergonomics, style of shifting, cost etc. 

When I was a total weight weenie, it was SRAM red or bust. Although I still consider weight when building up a bike, I now put more emphasis on how well the system shifts and how reliable it is. Hence, have switched to DA 9000 on both of my bikes. Buttery smooth shifting and very dependable. My vote goes to DA9100. 

Tried DI2 before...although nice, can't justify its cost at this point as mechanical DA is just so smooth once dialed in! 

Never tried Campy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

It all depends what is important to you.

If reliability and durability for the long haul are important to you, get Shimano.

If bling and gimmicks are important to you, get SRAMmed.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lombard said:


> It all depends what is important to you.
> 
> If reliability and durability for the long haul are important to you, get Shimano.
> 
> If bling and gimmicks are important to you, get SRAMmed.


Your posts have been really good lately, then this.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Your posts have been really good lately, then this.


Sometimes I think its safer to criticize Presidential candidates than group sets


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Your posts have been really good lately, then this.



It still happens once in awhile.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lombard said:


> It still happens once in awhile.


Slipping every now and then is bound to happen...


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Dura-ace 9000. Looks better than either of the other options. MUCH cheaper. Works as well unless you need a cassette bigger than 28t. Same weight as 9100, a little heavier than Red 22 but a crank swap cancels most of that.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lelandjt said:


> Dura-ace 9000. Looks better than either of the other options. MUCH cheaper. Works as well unless you need a cassette bigger than 28t. Same weight as 9100, a little heavier than Red 22 but a crank swap cancels most of that.



if you need larger than a 28 get a long cage rear derailleur from ultegra. r9100 supports 30 because its long cage. the ultegra r.d. shifts about as well as dura ace.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Trek_5200 said:


> if you need larger than a 28 get a long cage rear derailleur from ultegra. r9100 supports 30 because its long cage. the ultegra r.d. shifts about as well as dura ace.


Close.
9100 supports a larger cog than 9000 because of the position of the upper pulley. The longer cage is capable of taking up more chain slack. Yes, a 6800 rear derailleur added to an otherwise 9000 groupset will allow use of up to a 32t cog officially and depending on the frame up to a 36t cog.

The important point being that we agree the current stuff works awesome and it's available now at a great price.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Something about early April. Something about Ultegra. Can't quite make it out.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lelandjt said:


> Close.
> 9100 supports a larger cog than 9000 because of the position of the upper pulley. The longer cage is capable of taking up more chain slack. Yes, a 6800 rear derailleur added to an otherwise 9000 groupset will allow use of up to a 32t cog officially and depending on the frame up to a 36t cog.
> 
> The important point being that we agree the current stuff works awesome and it's available now at a great price.


sole issue with 9000 which i understand should still exist for 9100 is the rear derailleur cable is prone to fraying near the front brifter. My take from reading the reviews is that the mechanical version of 9100 offers little benefit if any over 9000. Where 9100 has some interesting stuff is for riders opting for disc and eps.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Trek_5200 said:


> sole issue with 9000 which i understand should still exist for 9100 is the rear derailleur cable is prone to fraying near the front brifter. My take from reading the reviews is that the mechanical version of 9100 offers little benefit if any over 9000. Where 9100 has some interesting stuff is for riders opting for disc and eps.


Yes. Good points. One of the notable difference is the new 9100 cranks...not necessarily better, just different. I own two bikes with DA 9000. Will not switch to 9100. I may switch to the 9150 when it arrives on one of my bikes though...maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

if i rode my Firefly more i would upgrade the ultegra to the new dura ace with disc support. its the perfect candidate but for the mileage i put on it and intend to the ultegra set up will be fine.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> sole issue with 9000 which i understand should still exist for 9100 is the rear derailleur cable is prone to fraying *inside* the front *shifter*.


Fixed it for you. 

On the cable fraying in the shifter issue, this was common with the 5700/6700/7900 generation. I thought Shimano solved this one with the newer generations, but maybe not.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lombard said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> On the cable fraying in the shifter issue, this was common with the 5700/6700/7900 generation. I thought Shimano solved this one with the newer generations, but maybe not.



i wish they had but no. even spoke to shimano rep about it.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> Slipping every now and then is bound to happen...


Isn't that a sign of needing a replacement? :idea:


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> Something about early April. Something about Ultegra. Can't quite make it out.


You'll see it then but I bet you can't buy it till next fall or winter.


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

Lelandjt said:


> You'll see it then but I bet you can't buy it till next fall or winter.


Hmm? What're they doing with the new Ultegra?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lelandjt said:


> You'll see it then but I bet you can't buy it till next fall or winter.


have to agree. Shimano will not release the next generation ultegra so close to a dura ace launch.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Lombard said:


> It all depends what is important to you.
> 
> If reliability and durability for the long haul are important to you, get Shimano.
> 
> If bling and gimmicks are important to you, get SRAMmed.


So you think SRAM is not reliable and durable?

What will happen to an SRAM groupset after say 3 years? It will not work any more?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

dracula said:


> So you think SRAM is not reliable and durable?
> 
> What will happen to an SRAM groupset after say 3 years? It will not work any more?


SRAM's gotten better especially on SRAM red. Not sure I'd be ready to say its on par with Shimano though.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bvber said:


> Isn't that a sign of needing a replacement? :idea:


Lombard is not in need of replacement, he's got many good years ahead of him.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Lombard is not in need of replacement, he's got many good years ahead of him.


Sooner or later, but not yet.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

If you don't want to do a lot of tinkering or adjusting, get the 9170. Both di2 and hydro discs brakes require far less of both (no cable or housings to stretch or get gummed up and hydraulic disc brakes are self adjusting and pad replacement takes seconds).


crfdude86 said:


> Which one do you guys believe is better and why? Deciding on which groupset to put on my new Tarmac. This bike would get ridden 75-100 miles a week. Don't want to have to do a lot of tinkering or adjusting once it's installed.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

crfdude,
I'm surprised nobody called me on my previous post. I did not read your post correctly and my response was oblivious. 

Obviously, hydro discs are not an option on a rim brake frame.

Sorry


----------

